# Bandit 2550 stump grinder wheel came off



## treecutterjr (Feb 16, 2015)

Anybody have any experience with this? I guess the shaft that comes out of the hydraulic motor snapped. Grinder wheel is totally detached. 
I don't know if the whole hydraulic motor needs to be replaced or if I can just get a new shaft.


----------



## Creeker (Feb 16, 2015)

The rusty area prob means its been partially cracked for a while. At 200 hrs it's hopefully a warranty repair.

In Aus. it would prob be cheaper to buy a new one than cover parts and labour, price it out and see I guess.

Hope you get a better run with it in the future, I like the concept of no belts and bearings.


----------



## craneguy1 (Feb 16, 2015)

You are aware that this is not a fluke right? They've had a few problems with that setup even offering a retrofit to keep it from coming off the machine completely...too bad they cant make it not happen at all! Call bandit or your dealer is what id do! The gearboxes used on some of vermeers stumpers are rebuildable and parts are ordered individually. Good luck.


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah, I checked around the Internet and saw that there were issues with that happening before. Talked to my dealer this morning. They saidwarranty should cover it. Hope all goes well.


----------



## dodge diesel (Feb 16, 2015)

That's great news that bandit is going to take care of it. It would make sense for them to inform owners of their machines that may have fixes for problems like this. It would cost them less to fix and you could plan your jobs around repairs.


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 16, 2015)

That's true. And now I wonder if this will be a recurring problem or a one time thing. I've only got 198 hrs on my unit. Will this be happening every 200 hours? How many others had it happened to? It just makes you think.


----------



## Luztree (Feb 16, 2015)

Keep the teeth sharp. Less vibration and especially pounding on the stump.i don't know if they can rectify that setup. Lot of forces pounding on that shaft.


----------



## marne (Feb 16, 2015)

Holy *, can't imagine what may happen when the head is up and the wheel starts running away into someones house or worse, bandit should hurry.


----------



## dwils73 (Feb 16, 2015)

craneguy1 said:


> You are aware that this is not a fluke right? They've had a few problems with that setup even offering a retrofit to keep it from coming off the machine completely...too bad they cant make it not happen at all! Call bandit or your dealer is what id do! The gearboxes used on some of vermeers stumpers are rebuildable and parts are ordered individually. Good luck.


Just got away from new 2015 Bandit 2250R. RUN! They have it back now. Complete junk. Got 2013 2250XP to replace. Not any better, 52 hrs and hydro leak. Next thing i expect is my wheel to fly off and take out someones property. Love Bandit chippers but i will NEVER drop coin on another stumper! Carlton seems to be strong can anyone recommend a durable stumper?


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 16, 2015)

Where is the hydraulic leaking from?


----------



## dwils73 (Feb 16, 2015)

treecutterjr said:


> Where is the hydraulic leaking from?


bottom of pump....looks like between pump and mounting plate.


----------



## dwils73 (Feb 16, 2015)

how many hrs on yours before it let go?


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 16, 2015)

197hrs On mine. yours?


----------



## dwils73 (Feb 16, 2015)

treecutterjr said:


> 197hrs On mine. yours?


58 now they want me to upgrade to 2550xp. NOT! I hope they make it right with you. Who is your bandit rep?


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 16, 2015)

SW ohio. Kyle Brinkman.


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 16, 2015)

I've had mine since about this time last year. It has been doing well up until this incident. I don't want to throw bandit straight under the bus right away.


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 16, 2015)

I know there are other people with this grinder on here. I'd like to know about their feelings/ experience


----------



## dodge diesel (Feb 16, 2015)

dwils73 said:


> Just got away from new 2015 Bandit 2250R. RUN! They have it back now. Complete junk. Got 2013 2250XP to replace. Not any better, 52 hrs and hydro leak. Next thing i expect is my wheel to fly off and take out someones property. Love Bandit chippers but i will NEVER drop coin on another stumper! Carlton seems to be strong can anyone recommend a durable stumper?


 What was wrong with the 2015 / 2250R ?


----------



## gorman (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not bad mouthing bandit because I love my 200 chipper but I mentioned to my buddy about upgrading to a larger grinder and said the same thing. 
The co he worked for had nothing but problems with their new bandit grinder. Said the axel snapped twice in a row. 

He said "you should look into a carlton, solid machine".


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Feb 16, 2015)

Not impressed with the Bandit grinder. Bearing issues, hydraulic leaks at the control block, broken hydraulic cylinder....and warranty appears to be pretty much useless. Machine is less than a year old, purchased brand new. Really hurt my opinion of bandit.


----------



## dwils73 (Feb 16, 2015)

treecutterjr said:


> SW ohio. Kyle Brinkman.





dodge diesel said:


> What was wrong with the 2015 / 2250R ?


25hp kohler, blown head gaskets at 0.3 hrs coming off truck, sent back new gaskets.....same thing at 3.2hrs. 1 of the first five produced but they should be better since its a bandit! My 254xp chipper is an absolute beast! I would not own another chipper, however stumper is another animal. Let down and feel like i got taken to the cleaners.


----------



## dwils73 (Feb 16, 2015)

gorman said:


> I'm not bad mouthing bandit because I love my 200 chipper but I mentioned to my buddy about upgrading to a larger grinder and said the same thing.
> The co he worked for had nothing but problems with their new bandit grinder. Said the axel snapped twice in a row.
> 
> He said "you should look into a carlton, solid machine".


thx for input.........carlton, carlton......seem to hear that alot!


----------



## gorman (Feb 16, 2015)

To clarify, when I said axles, I meant the drive axles for the wheels.


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 16, 2015)

The axle that turns the rear wheels left to right?


----------



## gorman (Feb 16, 2015)

He said the dual wheel axel.


----------



## craneguy1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Bandit has given me 3 different machines to demo...all junk that threw crap everywhere...love their chippers though! I wouldnt buy one of there stumpers if it was dirt cheap...can't keep the cutter wheel from breaking off?! Come on!


----------



## Bigstumps (Feb 17, 2015)

Bandit came out with a kit for this - it is a loop and an extended shaft off of the other side - does nothing more than catch the wheel when the shaft breaks!! When you think that wheel is hanging off that little shaft what do you think is going to happen? I really don't know how they can fix this - there are too many breakages (??) to say it is isolated and there is no easy way to put a bigger shaft on all the machines out there. Funny thing is they sell it based on lower maintenance!!


----------



## craneguy1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Lol...true....lower maintenance until the important part falls the [email protected]$* off! Then you have a major problem, which actually isn't maintenance at all...it's repair. So i guess their advertising still holds true!


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 17, 2015)

That little circle/loop is what caught it, otherwise I would have been S.O.L. If it flew down the street. 
Is funny, back when I purchased it I thought that seemed like a weak point, having just one side holding the wheel, but you just ignore it. I'm finding out more and more with my dealings that WE (The tree guys/end users) know more than some of the "experts" that are supposed to be providing us services.


----------



## craneguy1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Id be interested in knowing if that hydraulic motor was designed for this application or if it was just borrowed from something else...i know bandit didnt make it.


----------



## stumper63 (Feb 17, 2015)

dwils asked about a durable stumper. Definitely not the fastest, but for it's size and class works just fine, I've run Vermeer's 252 for 10 years, then bought the new 292 (the replacement for the 252) a year ago last December. Got 600 hours so far, no issues yet. Same bearings, changed belts tho.
Compared to the 252 they put double roller bearings on a larger diameter cutter wheel shaft, swing is now 50", goes 15" deep, ground speed faster. If I had waited a few months (unbeknownst to me) I would have gotten the 362, which is exact same machine as 292 but has 35hp Vanguard instead of 29 hp (or 26.5 w/ new standards), and four wheel stance w/ hydro steering. You never hear of shafts breaking off, frames cracking, hydro motors or pump failing early on 252's, they just work. Had 4300 hrs on the first 252 w/ no issues except engine (Kohler 25) getting tired when I sold it. Maybe not the fastest tool in the shed, but very reliable in my experience.
Can't speak about any of their other grinders, haven't used them. For $16K and change out the door, the 292 works for me and my situation. FWIW.

Stumper63


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 17, 2015)

On MN


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Feb 17, 2015)

I have 2550xp, 500 hrs, only issue problems with fuel pump, bandit put on an elec pump and so far no more problems, the dealer
installed the kit in case wheel broke when I got machine 2 1/2 yrs ago, no issues so far, but I can tell u this, if the wheel comes off they
will either fix it no charge or they can have the machine back, I have greenteeth, I keep them sharp to cut down on vibration, the
machine is a big improvement over any other grinder I have had, kinda worried now since reading the above posts..

Bob.....


----------



## marne (Feb 18, 2015)

stumper63 said:


> dwils asked about a durable stumper. Definitely not the fastest, but for it's size and class works just fine, I've run Vermeer's 252 for 10 years, then bought the new 292 (the replacement for the 252) a year ago last December. Got 600 hours so far, no issues yet. Same bearings, changed belts tho.
> Compared to the 252 they put double roller bearings on a larger diameter cutter wheel shaft, swing is now 50", goes 15" deep, ground speed faster. If I had waited a few months (unbeknownst to me) I would have gotten the 362, which is exact same machine as 292 but has 35hp Vanguard instead of 29 hp (or 26.5 w/ new standards), and four wheel stance w/ hydro steering. You never hear of shafts breaking off, frames cracking, hydro motors or pump failing early on 252's, they just work. Had 4300 hrs on the first 252 w/ no issues except engine (Kohler 25) getting tired when I sold it. Maybe not the fastest tool in the shed, but very reliable in my experience.
> Can't speak about any of their other grinders, haven't used them. For $16K and change out the door, the 292 works for me and my situation. FWIW.
> 
> Stumper63




Stumper63, didn't you even had a 252 with a bigger engine?
Interesting to hear you as a very experienced 252 user replacing it!

Is the 292 a noticeable improvement or just a slightly better replacement for an 252?

As you already made 600hrs on the 292, what about the new pulley tensioning system?
I thought it was invented to replace the cheap and trouble-free old pulley arrangement to wear fast and expensive. What are your thoughts on it?

Do you like the belts on the other side? My thoughts where: nice sight on the stump but no sight on the pulley box hitting something on the other side.

Sorry for the little hijack, I had to, too excited hearing that news from stumper.

And yes, a 252 is slow, but very reliable, as long as proper maintenance is done.
A good little machine.


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 18, 2015)

They picked up the 2550 this morning. Said it'll be back Monday. We'll see. The update has a "BEEFIER" shaft i was told. Don't know if that means a new shaft only or changing out the entire hydraulic motor? When I asked they didn't know either.


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 18, 2015)

OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> I have 2550xp, 500 hrs, only issue problems with fuel pump, bandit put on an elec pump and so far no more problems, the dealer
> installed the kit in case wheel broke when I got machine 2 1/2 yrs ago, no issues so far, but I can tell u this, if the wheel comes off they
> will either fix it no charge or they can have the machine back, I have greenteeth, I keep them sharp to cut down on vibration, the
> machine is a big improvement over any other grinder I have had, kinda worried now since reading the above posts..
> ...


What year is your 2550, old man?


----------



## dwils73 (Feb 18, 2015)

stumper63 said:


> dwils asked about a durable stumper. Definitely not the fastest, but for it's size and class works just fine, I've run Vermeer's 252 for 10 years, then bought the new 292 (the replacement for the 252) a year ago last December. Got 600 hours so far, no issues yet. Same bearings, changed belts tho.
> Compared to the 252 they put double roller bearings on a larger diameter cutter wheel shaft, swing is now 50", goes 15" deep, ground speed faster. If I had waited a few months (unbeknownst to me) I would have gotten the 362, which is exact same machine as 292 but has 35hp Vanguard instead of 29 hp (or 26.5 w/ new standards), and four wheel stance w/ hydro steering. You never hear of shafts breaking off, frames cracking, hydro motors or pump failing early on 252's, they just work. Had 4300 hrs on the first 252 w/ no issues except engine (Kohler 25) getting tired when I sold it. Maybe not the fastest tool in the shed, but very reliable in my experience.
> Can't speak about any of their other grinders, haven't used them. For $16K and change out the door, the 292 works for me and my situation. FWIW.
> 
> Stumper63


thanks so much for the input i really appreciate it.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Feb 18, 2015)

treecutterjr said:


> What year is your 2550, old man?


Mine is a 2012, I have one of the first ones produced, they have made a lot of improvements since i
got mine, they expanded the swing arm holes so the dirt doesn't pack and break the shafts, happened
twice to me, I have used the new diesel and new one like mine with the revolution wheel when mine
was in the shop, not impressed with the revolution wheel, seen very little improvement over the
greenteeth, but the diesel did run smoother and quieter than the gas engine, overall dealer has been
great and after getting the fuel issues settled, hoping for no more problems, will be 74 this year so
just about done. ready to call it quits, just hope the bandit will last until I pack it in with no major
problems.....


Bob....


----------



## stumper63 (Feb 18, 2015)

Marne,
Yes, 292 is a big improvement. The added swing of 10" may sound small but in reality it saves you time. At first you can't believe the boom keeps moving that far, but after awhile you just are glad to have it. The added depth is fantastic, again 2" sounds small but in my part of the world replanting is required by City in many cases, so that extra depth let's me get thru bottom of most stumps. Customers hate hitting stump when planting a new tree.
Belts on opposite side is great as it does help view cutting action. Especially nice when grinding right up to a sidewalk. You get used to the belt guard, no issue.
Belt tensioning system has no improvement over 252 in my mind, but seems to work fine. Old way you could loosen two bolts on jackshaft bearing and tension a little w/o having to even take off the belt cover. Now you have to take off one large cover with about 12 bolts to tension either or both belts. Not too bad, don't have to adjust but every 100 hrs or so it seems.

My last 252 was the one I put the 35hp Vanguard on. Was fantastic while engine lasted. Was kinda disappointed that at about 12oo hours it started using oil really bad, I mean about 1/2 quart a day. Machine was used quite a bit before the conversion, so it was time to upgrade. The 29hp, now called a 26.5hp, is alot more powerful than the 25hp my old 252's had. I just wish Vermeer had put a big block Kohler on instead of the Vanguard for the 362. Had 4300 hours on my Kohler 25hp, no issues, can't say the same with the Vanguard I had. Anyway, if machine is still tight enough when the Kohler 29 wears out I'll put a big block Kohler on for sure, unless something better comes along.

Stumper63


----------



## dwils73 (Feb 19, 2015)

treecutterjr said:


> They picked up the 2550 this morning. Said it'll be back Monday. We'll see. The update has a "BEEFIER" shaft i was told. Don't know if that means a new shaft only or changing out the entire hydraulic motor? When I asked they didn't know either.


Please let us know how the fix goes.


----------



## jblawnguy (Feb 20, 2015)

Creeker said:


> The rusty area prob means its been partially cracked for a while. At 200 hrs it's hopefully a warranty repair.
> 
> In Aus. it would prob be cheaper to buy a new one than cover parts and labour, price it out and see I guess.
> 
> Hope you get a better run with it in the future, I like the concept of no belts and bearings.





treecutterjr said:


> Anybody have any experience with this? I guess the shaft that comes out of the hydraulic motor snapped. Grinder wheel is totally detached.
> I don't know if the whole hydraulic motor needs to be replaced or if I can just get a new shaft.


----------



## jblawnguy (Feb 20, 2015)

Oops!
I've had this problem. Bandit fixed under warranty with a new motor that has a larger shaft in it. They still want the retainer plate on the machine but they have told me the larger motor shaft is the proper solution. The retainer plate's purpose is to keep the wheel from coming out of the machine. My Bandit rep told me that it has been tested by the engineers at Bandit many many times to be sure the wheel can't come out and it has never failed. The original motor shaft I'm told worked on paper but in reality a larger diameter one was needed. They did a nice job for me, when the problem came up they sent a new motor and retaining plate to my dealer and they installed same day. I believe, it has been a couple years or so but Bandit sent out notification to all dealers at the time about this could happen.


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 20, 2015)

How long ago did you have this problem? And has it been smooth sailing since then? Same model 2550?


----------



## dwils73 (Feb 20, 2015)

So now i'm offered a 2013 demo 2550XP with blade and kick out controls 44.2 kubota for a reasonably good deal to make it right. Has all upgrades on grind wheel. Just don't know, but its a great deal.


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 20, 2015)

That might be mine. They just took it up there. They might give you mine, then offer me a bigger one.


----------



## jblawnguy (Feb 20, 2015)

treecutterjr said:


> How long ago did you have this problem? And has it been smooth sailing since then? Same model 2550?


 
first quarter 2014, same machne no issues since, good machine.


----------



## jblawnguy (Feb 20, 2015)

dwils73 said:


> So now i'm offered a 2013 demo 2550XP with blade and kick out controls 44.2 kubota for a reasonably good deal to make it right. Has all upgrades on grind wheel. Just don't know, but its a great deal.


 
I sure wouldn't be afraid of it.


----------



## dwils73 (Feb 20, 2015)

treecutterjr said:


> That might be mine. They just took it up there. They might give you mine, then offer me a bigger one.


 what size was the original shaft? I'm curious to see if the one I'm going to get has the bigger shaft.


----------



## dwils73 (Feb 20, 2015)

dwils73 said:


> what size was the original shaft? I'm curious to see if the one I'm going to get has the bigger shaft.


 already got the shaft once! Lol


----------



## dwils73 (Feb 20, 2015)

BigUglySquirrel said:


> Not impressed with the Bandit grinder. Bearing issues, hydraulic leaks at the control block, broken hydraulic cylinder....and warranty appears to be pretty much useless. Machine is less than a year old, purchased brand new. Really hurt my opinion of bandit.


Squirrel.....which model do you have?


----------



## gorman (Feb 21, 2015)

It might not be the size of the shaft but the steel they used. They might have gotten some stuff from China.


----------



## craneguy1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Could be...Never heard of a problem like this on vermeer gearboxes...those are made in italy.


----------



## dwils73 (Feb 25, 2015)

I was told bandit has been bought out by someone. Hope they don't change the chippers!!! Well i got a great deal on a new carlton sp4015 solves my grinda issue. They even took this bandit for a great trade in! Sigh of relief!! Bandit rep said he never heard of any 2550 issues..............his maintenance manager knew all about flying wheels and said they had fixed several. HHHHMMMM sounds like BS to me. Glad i unloaded it and didn't buy a 2550. If you have a 2550 hope it's newer!!!


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 25, 2015)

The Alamo Group was going to buy Bandit. However that deal did not work out. Bandit is still an independent company.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 28, 2015)

I have personally witnessed Bandit steel breaking is ways it shouldn't. Makes me think they have gone with a cheaper supplier.
I know they changed blade supplier from Simonds to Zenith, from good quality to not so good quality, just to save a few bucks.


----------



## treecutterjr (Mar 11, 2015)

Got my grinder back! ! Yyyaaaayyyy! Check it out! 
It shoots fire now! 
They told me they did some "test stumps" to make sure everything was working good! Yeah Right


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 11, 2015)

Wtf? That's pretty cool you can grind at night!


----------



## dwils73 (Mar 11, 2015)

I bought a Carlton! I'm stuck with this P.O.S. Bandit till i can trade it off next year. For a bigger Carlton!! Bandit reps keep saying "We have no problems" BS!! Forward that to Dennis Baker in Indy so he can't say "no" problems anymore!! Bandit chippers are awesome!!! Bandit stumpers......not worth the money!!!!! I lost a boatload on my Bandit mistake....won't happen again! The single biggest mistake since starting my company was buying that stumper!!! Please do your homework and don't listen to a salesman on choice of equipment! Thanks again to all the wisdom and experience on here! Learned a lesson for sure!!! What can be said about Carlton chippers? Any input greatly needed!!!


----------



## dwils73 (Mar 11, 2015)

treecutterjr said:


> Got my grinder back! ! Yyyaaaayyyy! Check it out!
> It shoots fire now!
> They told me they did some "test stumps" to make sure everything was working good! Yeah Right



Bandit totally dropped the ball............again!!! Sad.............


----------



## dwils73 (Mar 11, 2015)

dwils73 said:


> Bandit totally dropped the ball............again!!! Sad.............


Looks like you are burning the stumps out? 30k for a firestarter? ......
 Bandit?


----------



## gorman (Mar 11, 2015)

treecutterjr said:


> Got my grinder back! ! Yyyaaaayyyy! Check it out!
> It shoots fire now!
> They told me they did some "test stumps" to make sure everything was working good! Yeah Right




This is ****ed. Sorry, let us know how this progresses.


----------



## Creeker (Mar 11, 2015)

Very disappointing treecutter jnr, what's causing it, does the wheel turn over OK by hand, or is it touching something.

Bearings completely shot put a few sparks out. What's goin' on mate ?

As far as returning it to you in that conidition, hard to credit the repairer could be so bad.

Better crack a coldie, you deserve one.


----------



## marne (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey for sure it's BS, but as long as they pick it up and repair it under warranty it will be ok, every piece of equipment could fail, even after a repair, saw, cars whatever. 
But for sure the owner should not pay for this.
I hope for them, that Bandit covers the loss of machine time with a free rental unit or a bucket full of teeth.


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 12, 2015)

What the heck is causing those sparks? Is the wheel now hitting some part of the cover assy.


----------



## treecutterjr (Mar 13, 2015)

They came back to pick it up this morning. 
Apparently the torque specs on the new bigger shaft are different from the original shaft (almost double they said) and Bandit didn't tell the repair guys sooooo....I guys they'll get on it. 

I've got half-finished stumps piling up all around town.


----------



## treecutterjr (Mar 13, 2015)

Since the wheel was under torqued it essentially started coming out/ un-threading from the hydraulic motor? Who knows . You just gotta take the good with the bad. On the plus side my teeth seemed extra sharp for those 10 minutes it was cutting.


----------



## jblawnguy (Mar 14, 2015)

treecutterjr said:


> Got my grinder back! ! Yyyaaaayyyy! Check it out!
> It shoots fire now!
> They told me they did some "test stumps" to make sure everything was working good! Yeah Right





Good grief treecutterjr, sounds like your dealer is out of touch with the factory. Can you mention who it is? Maybe someone from Bandit monitors this site and will straighten them out? My dealer is on top of these stumpers and does a good job when I have had a problem.

The motors they use are made in Sweden, my understanding is it was not a material issue but rather an issue with the size of the shaft which has been corrected. As I said earlier mine was replaced under warranty and no issues since. It has been a good machine.


----------



## craneguy1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Carlton chippers are reverse engineered bandits...hence the reason why bandit started making their own stumpers...kinda a way to get back at them...back in the day it wasnt uncommon for equipment dealers to stock bandit cbippers and carlton stumpers...bandit lost dealers when carlton became a "one stop shop". Carlton chippers dont chip or hold up like bandits do.


----------



## treecutterjr (Mar 15, 2015)

Yep, our old dealer had bandit chippers and Carlton& RayCo grinders.


----------

